# Need some advice



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I think my goat is running rich.
The person that owned it before me cut off the Rez but left the stock mufflers on it.
I was getting fairly good MPG for what you can expect out of a muscle car.

I put a drop in K&N in and my MPG's seem to have fallin a little bit.
I haven't had time to really accurate numbers, so it could just be in my head.
The throttle response seems to be much quicker.

I still have 2 years of factory warrenty so I can't get it tuned.

Would it help if I pulled off the negitive battery cable and left it off for a few minutes letting the CPU reset?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

A tune nullifies your factory warranty? Are you sure about that?...:confused


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a Superchips programmer and already had the goat programmed when I installed a throttle body spacer and cai intake which recommended disconecting the battery during installation. My question was do i lose my program and have to re-flash the computer? Well, i was told that I did not have to. Days later I did a re-program anyway to raise the speed limiter along with the superchips performance progam and everything was fine..meaning the after having the battery disconnected for a little while it did not change anything with the programming, so I dont imagine that would do any good by unplugging the battery unless you have error codes or something of that nature.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The guy from the dealership said that tuning or flashing the car would void the warrenty.

I don't have any error codes, it runs perfect accept for seeming like a drop in MPG's.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

AlanSr said:


> Would it help if I pulled off the negitive battery cable and left it off for a few minutes letting the CPU reset?


This is what I would suggest,


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I pulled the Neg off while I was at work for about 30 minutes. I hope it worked.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

*It Worked!!!*

I pulled off the neg battery cable for about 30 minutes.

I went from 14.9 to 17.5mpg's!!!

I can't believe it, that is almost 60miles per tank.


----------



## "C" love (May 11, 2008)

AlanSr said:


> I pulled off the neg battery cable for about 30 minutes.
> 
> I went from 14.9 to 17.5mpg's!!!
> 
> I can't believe it, that is almost 60miles per tank.


Put a wideband on to be sure.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

wideband??


----------



## "C" love (May 11, 2008)

Something like this:

LM-1 Wideband O2 Digital Air/ Fuel Ratio Meter | Lambda Sensor Controller


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

pulling the battery wire resets the long term fuel trims. they're just an average of the fuel that the car has had to add or subtract to get to stoich. eventually in short order it will average out anyways. resetting just makes it happen a little quicker.


----------

